# brake buddy



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi has anyone purchased a brake buddy from the states or on ebay and were you happy. pepe


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi pepe, a friend of mine had one, and had difficulties using it, the main problem is the two cars he used it with (Fiat Seciento and the little Deawoo) have contoured floor pans, and the brake buddy doesn't sit squarely on the floor, so when the buddy operates the pedal, it tends to kick itself off centre resulting in the operating arm sitting uselessly between the foot pedals, he tried fabricating blocks and chocks etc to prevent this, but in the end decided it was too much trouble setting it all up, sold it and opted for a braked A frame.

Regards MnD


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Without starting anything :lol: 

I think the Brake Buddy is illegal, due to it being electrical :!:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Without starting anything :lol: I think the Brake Buddy is illegal, due to it being electrical :!:


Too late.  Maybe Duncan (damondunc) can shed some light, being the respected Guru of the RV House?

Dougie.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes I bought mine from the States with no probs at all. Cost half the price here and arrived in 4 days.

Couldn't care less if they legal or illegal-they work extremely well. The braked 'A' frame is just too heavy and bulky to even consider.

Having said that we are giving up towing as I find it so restricting. Completely removes much of the fun from motorhoming. 

Anyone who wants a tow car with 'A' frame and buddy send me a PM.

Intending to hire a car if I really need one. Reckon it is cheaper.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies pepe


----------

